# privat mit und ohne final



## Bit2_Gosu (26. Feb 2008)

Hallo!

Kann mir jemand erklären, was der Unterschied zwischen einer "private final" und einer "private" Funktion ist?

"public final" Funktionen sind ja nicht zur Verebung gedacht, private Funktionen können ja aber eh nicht überschrieben werden..

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Janus (26. Feb 2008)

stimmt, kann man nicht. klassischer fall von überflüssigem modifier würd ich mal sagen.


----------



## Bit2_Gosu (27. Feb 2008)

hm, blöd  :? 

Danke!


----------



## xerberuz (27. Feb 2008)

edit: Häufig wird behauptet private final weist den compiler an diese Methode inline zu verwenden. Die meisten Compiler entscheiden das alleridngs ohnehin selbstständig.


----------



## SlaterB (27. Feb 2008)

das ist so doch richtig, denn private-Operationen sind mangels Vererbung automatisch final und optimiert, meine ich zu erinnern,

einen Compiler, der final optimiert aber private nicht automatisch final macht, kann man wohl getrost in die Tonne treten

edit: blödes edit


----------

